# Bubble foggers?



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
My wife wants to see about putting a bubble fogger in our witch's cauldron. It would get in the way of the stirring linkage, but I told her I'd look into it. Has anyone had any experience with these machines, and what's your thoughts? I'm trying to avoid "cute"...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I have seen them in halloween stores, the bubbles are very heavy and fall down, not float up. So you'd have to have them fall into the cauldron. I was excited when I saw them online, but when I saw it in the store I gave up on it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

After seeing one at the Spirit store last season my son is dying for me to buy one. Honestly I haven't found a use for it in the haunt yet. If I buy one it'll be just because he wanted it and after the work he's put into this years haunt deserves it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Devils Chariot said:


> I have seen them in halloween stores, the bubbles are very heavy and fall down, not float up. So you'd have to have them fall into the cauldron. I was excited when I saw them online, but when I saw it in the store I gave up it.


Yeah, that's what noticed last year, too. Bubbles falling into a cauldron would look weird. I'll stick with the stirring mech and a small fogger. Thanks!


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I know you already made your decision, but I have to point out that the machines you can find in stores are pretty much garbage. I should know: someone gave me one last year for my birthday. The bubbles rarely even get out of the machine on the large setting, and the small bubbles aren't nearly reliable enough to make up for the lack of size. I either needed big, dense fog bubbles or a seemingly unending stream of little ones and could get neither.

When it worked correctly, it was a pretty neat effect. There's no way you could put it in a cauldron, as the bubbles hit the ground instantly if the machine isn't raised a few feet up. 3 feet up didn't consistently keep them off the ground, but I couldn't go any higher without completely exposing the unit. The fog weighs them down right away, but then helps to lift them and propel them forward for a bit. And if the wind catches, those little bubbles will soar quite a distance away.

Better to just use a bubble machine if you can justify the effect and add some cool lighting.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I have two that I picked up last year on sale, I played around with one of them to see how it works, the one thing I don't like is if you run it for some time the bubbles get all over the place and makes the floor slippery and the bubbles are heavy and won't float. I was going to do the same with the cauldron but I don't want to deal with someone falling and getting hurt in my haunt, insurance is costing me to much as it is.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think what caught my wife's eye was that the bubbles were blowing about in the breeze - my neighbor had two of them outside in his driveway. She probably thought that the bubbles were able to rise on their own. If the bubbles can't rise, there's really no point in putting one in a cauldron. Thanks for the info!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I think what caught my wife's eye was that the bubbles were blowing about in the breeze - my neighbor had two of them outside in his driveway. She probably thought that the bubbles were able to rise on their own. If the bubbles can't rise, there's really no point in putting one in a cauldron. Thanks for the info!


You're probably limited for space already in there, but maybe a small fan would be enough to lift the bubbles up and out of the cauldron?

Maybe make an air duct to route the air in?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmmm. Just might work. You're right about the space issue, though. I'm not even sure that the bubble fogger will fit in there, at least not without being obvious.

One other question - how loud are these things? I can pipe chilled fog from a distance so the TOTs won't notice a noisy fog machine, but this thing would kinda be right in your face.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Hmmmm. Just might work. You're right about the space issue, though. I'm not even sure that the bubble fogger will fit in there, at least not without being obvious.
> 
> One other question - how loud are these things? I can pipe chilled fog from a distance so the TOTs won't notice a noisy fog machine, but this thing would kinda be right in your face.


I don't own one, but I don't remembering them being noisy at all. Definitely not as loud as a fog machine.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

We bought one last year on clearance. Went back and got another. They will work better up high. They have a tray that the bubble fluid goes in, so they have to set flat. They shoot the bubbles out hard also. They have , like a rotating arm with those little bubble blowers on it. That turns through the fluid and then a blower in the machine adds the fog as is blows the bubble out of the arm. They really are are a great effect. I have a large pond and the bubbles would sit on it for a while. when the bust the fogs kind of explodes. I run a circus tent in part of my haunt so that is where I will use them. If you want to get a creepy effect you need to put the machine inside of a grinder type box, or canon type gun. Then put a Evil Clown behind it. The ones we got came from Walmart. They shoot the bubbles about 20 yards.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

The machines are very quiet. And, under perfectly orchestrated circumstances, _can_ work well. It would be better to build the prop around the machine then fit the machine to another prop.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I saw a bubble machine at transworld that uses lights and stuff to enchance the bubbles. It looked cool.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have one and used it at the party. the kids chased those bubbles all night.I had a fan going overhead but they still floated pretty good.No noise no slippery mess either.
I don't now how it would work with a stirring witch it would be a great effect if pulled off.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I bought two of these last year at Walmart when their stuff went half off. I bought all the bubble fluid and fog they had so I hope it was worth the investment! I planned on using them in my clown haunt this year, but am unsure about the slippery floor aspect (The floor will be painted OSB.) But I figured I could do something with rugs/mats to keep the floor from getting too wet or slippery.

And I figured the bubbles would be heavy so I planned on putting them on top of the walls so they would float down.

This thread really wants me to break them out and play with them though!
.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I have thought about using these in the cauldron as well. Have not tried it yet but...you could have a fake fire with sticks to conceal the fogger, so you can keep it right below the cauldron or under the witch's dress.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

I got 6 of these during last Nov. sales for only $ 10 each and they work great. We are gonna use a few in the garage and rest will be on our backyard trail.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Agreed,the inexpensive ones are junk..not worth $5.00. But there are semi profesional ones out there(and better yet techno bubbles makes UV enhanced bubble fluid) @






but as of yet I haven't found a supplier...great minds think alike! Also their home site @:

http://inventors.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://teknobubbles.com

you might try calling them and finding out what machine they used in that video.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm....if the bubles are too heavy....would it be possible to put a fan underneath the bubble machine to make them go into the air?


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

We went to the Hauntcon show in St Louis this year and they had a bubble machine inside of a 55 gallon drum and had a fan underneath it. They used it cause they had UV fluid so the bubbles would glow but I bet you could get a medium size fan and stick in the bottom of the cauldrin.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

NTX JK said:


> We went to the Hauntcon show in St Louis this year and they had a bubble machine inside of a 55 gallon drum and had a fan underneath it. They used it cause they had UV fluid so the bubbles would glow but I bet you could get a medium size fan and stick in the bottom of the cauldrin.


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> hmmm....if the bubles are too heavy....would it be possible to put a fan underneath the bubble machine to make them go into the air?


Definetly!! Just popped back over cuz I had the same idea while I was posting on another thread! I alwayz have my best ideas when I'm thinking on another topic...don't know why,just how my brain worx!:ninja: Try thinning the bubble solution w/ water...not much as the soap won't have the surface tension 2 hold a bubble. Just a lil added..test...add more water...test. Until you find the correct ratio, then mix the rest of the fluid 2 that ratio.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well my bubbles fly out of the machine. But I can't turn it up or the bubble fluid runs out. It would take one heck of a fan to get the bubbles up and out, before they hit the side. I am wondering if you guys have a machine you can turn up?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good ideas, thanks! Sounds like I'd need to keep the fogger outside of the cauldron and have a large fan in the bottom of the cauldron to blow the incoming bubbles up and out. I may be able to mount the stirring motor above the fan and have both effects - could get crowded in there, though.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah the fan trick works great if you want more lift. But the 6 I got last year work real well with just a slight breeze. They had 6 left at this one store and I wanted them all....ha ! I was just so impress with them I did not expect them to work and look so cool. Just wish I would have gotten them for last year but I'll be ready this year. They were such a hot item it took a lot of driving around to find any after Oct.31. IMHO it was the coolest little new item of 08. Can't wait to crank them all up for this year !!!


----------

